# newspaper/magazine acrylic blank????



## Weatherbee (Jan 31, 2015)

does any company make or sell any newspaper/magazine acrylic blanks? i have someone that works for a newspaper and wants something made out of print under the high gloss. has anyone tried making something like this themselves?

thanks for the input!


----------



## navycop (Jan 31, 2015)

Sounds like  you can do a decapoge (spelling?). Sure the guys that do stamps can chime in..


----------



## BSea (Jan 31, 2015)

If you try newspaper, I'd paint the tube an off white to closely match the newspaper.  Or, scan the paper, and shrink it to fit a label to put on the pen.  I like the idea, but even newsprint is a little large for a pen, so I'd scan it or photograph it, and print it on a label.


----------



## Weatherbee (Jan 31, 2015)

BSea said:


> If you try newspaper, I'd paint the tube an off white to closely match the newspaper.  Or, scan the paper, and shrink it to fit a label to put on the pen.  I like the idea, but even newsprint is a little large for a pen, so I'd scan it or photograph it, and print it on a label.



i have never tried making a blank as I'm pretty new to this but I'm sure i could figure it out. i just wanted to see if first something like that is available out there. 

what does it cost to get set up in pouring your own blanks? if its not to bad id def be interested in doing that

thanks guys


----------



## BSea (Jan 31, 2015)

It doesn't cost a lot to get started.  Especially is you're wanting to do blanks like you describe.  I'd think you should be able to get started under $100.  The biggest cost would be the mold.  I'd suggest tube in molds from Fred Wissen (Ptownsubbie on this site).  If you just bought 1, it wouldn't be to expensive. About $30 or so shipped.

His site: PTownSubbie.com - Silicone Molds

Then there's the cost of the resin.  I'd suggest getting Silmar 41 to start.  You can get it from US Composits, and it includes the activator.  You can also get it from Places like Michael's or Hobby Lobby.  But just make sure it's still in liquid form.  Some people have bought resin that's already setup from a local craft store.  That's the reason I suggest Us Composits.  You'll get fresh resin.  

There are some good casting articles in the forum library.  I's suggest you spend some time reading there 1st,  if you haven't already. 

Have fun, and show us what you come up with.  And if you decide not to do it yourself, there are lots of good casters around.  I'm not very experience at tube on casting, but it isn't that hard.  I'm sure if you ask, you'll get several offers.


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 1, 2015)

There was an article in Woodturning Design Magazine a couple of years ago about making blanks from paperback books. If you know another turner who has back issues then you may be able to find it. I have most of the issues and will look for it but it may take a few days.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



Weatherbee said:


> does any company make or sell any newspaper/magazine acrylic blanks? i have someone that works for a newspaper and wants something made out of print under the high gloss. has anyone tried making something like this themselves?
> 
> thanks for the input!


----------



## Weatherbee (Feb 1, 2015)

BSea said:


> It doesn't cost a lot to get started.  Especially is you're wanting to do blanks like you describe.  I'd think you should be able to get started under $100.  The biggest cost would be the mold.  I'd suggest tube in molds from Fred Wissen (Ptownsubbie on this site).  If you just bought 1, it wouldn't be to expensive. About $30 or so shipped.
> 
> His site: PTownSubbie.com - Silicone Molds
> 
> ...



ok i will check that site out and the library more thoroughly. i enjoy the challenge of it and especially if it will come out good. i think i will give it a try at some point soon as i have some really cool ideas i want to try out

thanks for the input!


----------



## Weatherbee (Feb 1, 2015)

its_virgil said:


> There was an article in Woodturning Design Magazine a couple of years ago about making blanks from paperback books. If you know another turner who has back issues then you may be able to find it. I have most of the issues and will look for it but it may take a few days.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don
> 
> ...



wow that would be awesome to read if you find it! If not no worries though, thank you for looking and taking the time!


----------

